# at what age do i need to start weaning tinys kittens



## holi87

Hi all, 

Tinys kittens are now 3 weeks old, at what age do i need to start encouraging the kittens to eat solid food and litter train them? and how do i go about doing it?? 
Your help would be much appreciated. 

Thanx 

Holi xxx


----------



## Cerridwen

I offer my kittens solid food from 4 weeks of age. Litter training? I just put a litter box in the "kitten pen" when I start feeding solids and they learn to use it all on their own.


----------



## holi87

Thats cool thank you : - )
Is that a general across the board way of weaning them, at 4 weeks? x


----------



## lizward

Yes. Four weeks is quite soon enough, a few are hungry enough to be interested in solid food at 3 1/2 weeks but I have known really well fed kittens to refuse it until seven weeks (though that is extreme, the great majority are eating by five weeks). They will use the litter tray all by themselves if it's easily accessible and if they know exactly where it is.

Liz


----------



## Jen26

Hi i start to wean mine about 4 weeks too,

I start with a mix of baby rice and cimicat milk, i get them to take it from my finger 1st, then when they get the idea its usually only a couple of days and there lapping of a saucer.

When there all lapping will, i start soaking some biscuits and mix it into the baby rice and milk, sounds disgusting but they eat it.

Once there about 6 weeks i gradually reduce the amount of milk and increase the biscuits.

good luck


----------



## audrey1824

If I have a big litter I find they will start eating my scrambled egg mixture at 3 weeks, I have several weaning recipe's on my website, on the breeding page.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------

